# When are rabbits NOT out?



## Piscesgirl

Ok folks, having just chased my smallest dog all around the yard screaming with a broomstick -- in front of him a rabbit who luckily got away (wouldn't have been the case if I let all 3 of my dogs our or even the German Shepherd by himself), I need help as to when exactly I can be lazy. The reason I let the smallest dog out was exactly because I was lazy, and now I'm shaking with the whole adrenaline rush/fear thing. You see, I have to walk the fenced yard several times an evening to make sure there are no rabbits in there otherwise my dogs will kill them -- they get in the fence but can't get out fast enough. I don't like animals to die. But, I'm lazy and hate to walk the yard. Previously I thought rain was a deterrant, and they didn't like to get their little fuzzy tails wet. But, tonight I was proven wrong as we just got through a thunderstorm. 

Anyone have any ideas of when rabbits won't be around? Clues as to when I have to walk the yard and when I don't? (I already know if it's very late in the evening/very early the following day, rabbits are very likely to be out). 

My neighbors I'm quite sure already think I'm totally bonkers.


----------



## depthc

Get a roll of chicken wire or any barrier that might look a bit more pleasing. Then just try and cover up any openings. But that takes work, lol, i suggest you just let the rabbit thought out of your mind. Maybe the rabbits will learn without your intervention.

Andrew


----------



## Piscesgirl

I've found that rabbits can squeeze through some pretty small holes! (this is a chain link fence), but not quickly. It really tears me up. I need some kind of "rabbit away" spray. I have no clue why they want to come inside the fence -- I have a total of 5 acres for them to go anywhere else! I even have a former horse paddock planted with good grass! NO, they want to come in the fence where the dogs might get them. Go figure.


----------



## glenhead

Stand in the back yard with a .22 rifle, and say every few minutes "I'm hunting for rabbits to make a nice stew. Hope I see some soon!" I guarantee that if you're hunting them, they'll never be there.

Otherwise, the rabbits are going to be around any time they perceive there's not an immediate threat. They'll eat any time, day or night. If you don't want your poor deprived puppies to have a nice snack ;-) , it'll take a LOT of work to rabbit-proof your yard. If they think there are nummies inside, they'll dig under just about any fence you put in, unless it's buried deep enough to make it not worthwhile for them.


----------



## Piscesgirl

Hmmm... thanks for the info, Glen. Your post was kinda funny! I would be the very least likely person in the world to ever hunt a rabbit, but you've made a point! 

I can just imagine what my neighbors will think when I walk around with a rifle saying that. Lucky I'm in the sticks and they wouldn't have me arrested!


----------



## HeyPK

Clutch your shotgun and sing, as Elmer Fudd, "Kill the WAAAbbit, Kill the WAAAbbit, Kill the WAAAbbit!, etc. to the music of Wagner (Ride of the Valkyires) in the Ring Cycle. That ought to do it. 

Seriously, maybe it would be better to put MORE rabbit sized holes (too small for dogs, though) in the fence. That way the rabbits could get out more easily.


----------



## Raul-7

I remember Drs.Foster&Smith used to sell gadgets that are supposed to keep pests(which included rabbits) out of your yard. I think they worked by emitting a pulse audible only to animals with sensitive ears. Maybe you should call them up to ask if they still carry them, as I can't seem to find them on their website anymore.


----------



## JanS

LOL @ some of you.... ;-)

PG, bird netting works great to keep bunnies out. 
Bird netting 
You could just staple or attach it to your existing fence, and the bunnies can't get through it. It's cheap and lightweight, so it wouldn't be hard to do at all. 
We use it around our garden and it keeps all the little, and big critters like deer out. We use 7' fencing, but for just bunnies you could use 3' or less.

Maybe it's just the Easter Bunny paying an early visit?? LOL!


----------



## TNguyen

http://www.savetoby.com/ :axe:


----------



## Urkevitz

I have the same problem with my cats killing rabbits every year. My cats are old and rarely chase anything, but they can't resist rabbits and the rabbits can't resist being killed.


----------



## RoseHawke

What's on the other side of the fence? Is there a neighbor? Instead of putting extra netting or fencing or whatever on the INside of the fence, try burying it on the OUTside of the fence in an "L" sort of configuration. IOW, like "IL" with the "I" being the bottom of the fence and the "L" being the fencing (or netting or whatever) attached on the outside of the fence with most of it a few inches under the dirt (might also work if you just layed it on top of the ground with something weighting it down, I don't know.) The idea is that the critter gets up next to the fence and starts digging, goes a few inches, but doesn't have enough sense to back up to try to find the edge of the fence to dig under. This is a trick used to keep '***** from digging under poultry yard fences.


----------



## Piscesgirl

Thanks for all the ideas folks! I may try the bird netting, but that might be as hard as walking the fence everynight! I actually have big rocks and yard lumber lining the inside so the dogs are less inclined to dig out -- the bunnies aren't digging in, yet, but are going through the holes in the chain link. Still, I may do the bird netting, I might can do it a little at a time. 

I have only woods and yard around my fence -- I'm in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## JanS

Oh that "savetoby" site is just, just.... beyond words..... ](*,)

It's funny you have such a surplus of them, PG, considering you do live in the middle of nowhere. Around here, we have a rise in Showshoe hares, then a rise in coyotes, wolves and all other predators; then the hare's population falls off, and shortly after, the other things that rely on them for a meal do too. Cycle after cycle, after cycle.


----------



## Piscesgirl

I don't think we have wolves around here Jan, but I did see a beautiful fox in the yard once. There are tons of stray dogs, but I feed them, so I think they'd rather eat the grub that doesn't run. Actually, funny thing one time I had 3 strays all sitting in my yard, I went out to feed, and a rabbit took that opportunity of me pouring food down, to zoom across the yard -- right through the three dogs -- and all of us were sitting going "what the heck was that" before I saw that it was a rabbit! That was one smart rabbit (and fast!). There are very few cats around here, and no squirrels for some reason (on my street anyway -- there are rabbits on the 'main' road my dirt road connects to). 

I agree about that save Toby thing, but I saw a Save Fluffy that had the very same thing. Those folks are sick.


----------



## TNguyen

I'm pretty sure he is not going to eat Toby. The sick people is the one that is senting him the money. :-k


----------



## baj

I would have said ".....before Donatella Versace's Winter/Spring collection", but then realized this wasnt a fashion thread....


----------



## Piscesgirl

uh oh, does this mean I have to go find her collection and spray red paint on it all?


----------



## baj

that would be an improvement..... on anything any of those fools turn out as "clothes"


----------



## Piscesgirl

*heads off to find some red paint*


----------



## baj

You could just let evolution take its course though. The stupid rabbits get a lesson they wont forget, the smart ones will stay out. Give about 20,000 years and your backyard will have the smartest rabbits ever.


----------



## Piscesgirl

I don't like nature to takes it's course! I just hate to make the effort to walk the backyard all the time. I don't mind when the weather is nice -- but when it's chilly, raining, misting, etc. it's just no fun.


----------



## discus

HAHAHAH 
oh man did I have a good laugh. Let the dogs out more often the rabbits will learn not to stick around.


----------



## gnatster

Heard on NPR Weekend Edition this AM an interview with Gordon Goodwin leader of Gordon Goodwin's Big Phat Band. Liked the sound of the music so went and searched out the albums on Amazon. On the album XXL is the song "Hunting Wabbits". Definitely worth a listen.

If you are a fan of 40's era Big Band, the likes of Benny Goodman, Tommy Dorsey, Duke Ellington etc, this album will is definitely be one you'll enjoy. If not, well listen anyway it may expand your musical horizons.


----------



## Piscesgirl

Maybe if I get some speakers and attach them to my fence and blast that song the rabbits will get the hint?


----------



## Piscesgirl

I figured I'd update you all -- so far I've made myself walk the yard each time before I let them out, except during the day when I've already let them out previously (unless it's been a few hours). So far, no bunny casualties as a result. 

Here is a picture of one of the usual suspects  

Interestingly enough, there were a flock of some kind of bird that went through my yard yesterday morning. I tried to get a picture, but the dogs scared them off. Not sure if they were turkeys? They were much too pretty from what I thought turkeys looked like. Anyway, they were large birds and they didn't fly.


----------



## travis

I'm not sure how effective they would be against rabbits, but big plastic owl decoys are used to keep crows and other pest birds away from buildings in Nebraska where I grew up. I would think a big old fake barn owl should scare the crap out of any rabbit in its right mind but I can't guarantee the efficacy of something like that. At least you won't have any crows


----------



## Piscesgirl

Speaking of crows -- I have some big crows (and smaller birds too) that eat the dog food I leave out for the stray dog(s)! Maybe I will get the big owl thing if I run across one. 

There was also a very pretty lizard yesterday. It looked black and blue, but it was so fast I didn't get a real good look at it.


----------



## The_Holy_Bull

I have a pet rabit that is best friends with my german sheperd, I think the dog thinks its one of his pups  As far as trying to scare them off go to like a sportsman shop(place that sells fishing and hunting stuff) and look for like some type of preditor sent like fox, cyote, wolf and put that around the outside of your fence. that should keep them away. DONT do that if you are worried about any of thouse types of animals coming into your yard if you live in a rual area!!!! But anyways good luck keeping the rabits alive!!


----------



## Cavan Allen

Screech owls have inhabited a large birdhouse (that I made) outside for the last several years (including a few little owls). There aren't many rabits about...


----------



## travis

To aid the effectiveness of any barn owl decoy I would recommend that, when rabbits invade your yard PG, you post yourself by a screen window and scream as loudly as you can, "CAWWW, CAWWW, CAWWWW" Your neighbors may think you're crazy but you can rest assured that the rabbits won't"


----------



## Piscesgirl

Neighbors that think one is crazy is not necessarily a bad thing :razz: One knocked on my door on an icy Saturday at 6 a.m. and asked if I'd take her to work. GRRRRR


----------



## kimbm04r

I have heard that hair clippings will keep animals away. I am not sure if this would work with rabbits but it would be easy enough to try. Just go to the barber shop and ask for all their clippings and spread them around the outside of the fence.


----------



## Praxx42

travis said:


> To aid the effectiveness of any barn owl decoy I would recommend that, when rabbits invade your yard PG, you post yourself by a screen window and scream as loudly as you can, "CAWWW, CAWWW, CAWWWW" Your neighbors may think you're crazy but you can rest assured that the rabbits won't"


Okay, first thing that came to mind when I read this was the quote from Top Dollar in the original "The Crow:"

"CAWW! CAWW! BANG! F***! I'm dead!"


----------



## gnatster

113 Rabbit Recipes


----------



## Phil Edwards

I think Paul had the best idea. Put a few rabbit sized holes in your fence so they can get out when the dogs chase them. Perhaps they'll learn to stay away after a while. If not, at least they'll be able to escape and the dogs will get some exercise while they're at it. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## JanS

LOL @ some of you.... :razz: 

PG, I've heard that if you try the owl, it's 100% better to get the type with the rotating head. I just saw them last week at Wal-Mart, so they shouldn't be too hard to get. I have one with the non-rotating head that I got years ago, and even if it isn't the most effective, it's fairly realistic looking to have out in the garden, etc.

BTW, what type of rabbits do you have there? Here it's almost exclusively snowshoe hares, but they look very similar to yours.


----------



## Piscesgirl

heh...I don't know very much about rabbits, it has a white tail -- I just assumed it was a cotton tail. Have no clue if there are cotton tails out here?


----------



## TWood

Just came across this:

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/savetoby.asp


----------



## Piscesgirl

Thanks for the update, TW *breathes a sigh of relief*

So far my Tobies and Fluffies have been fine thanks to me walking the fence line every time I let my dogs out.


----------



## Piscesgirl

Well folks, I've been walking the fence line and *knocks on wood* so far no fluffy casualties  Unfortunately, I'm no more fit than I was before I began walking the fence line, either. Every evening there is a young bunny I've been chasing out of the yard, too.


----------



## HeyPK

When we were kids, Tommy and I were walking along a dirt road and Tommy casually lobbed a stone at a rabbit, not expecting at all to hit it, but he did, and it died on the spot. Rather embarrassing, actually. I had a friend who was walking along in Iowa City one day swinging his furled umbrella, and he was feeling jaunty, and he did an elaborate sword-like flourish---en guarde!---at a squirrel on a tree trunk. To his total amazement he skewered the stupid squirrel which failed to move. This, with plenty of witnesses---elderly ladies in their front yards, who started screaming at him. What do you do with a squirrel writhing on the end of your umbrella and old ladies massing for an attack? My friend said he put the dying squirrel in his briefcase and walked on as though he did this sort of thing every day.


----------



## Piscesgirl

aaaacccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Piscesgirl

Well folks, it's been a year and thankfully, no casualties to report (knocking on wood). I resorted to walking the yard every time they need to go out when there is darkness or impending darkness. They seem to not be out there in full sun. I did this in rain, snow, and cold. All I need is a pot on my head and I'd truly be certifiable.


----------



## T-Bone

Ok I know this sounds wierd but I have heard that if you have a rabbit problem. You can (i'm not sure where, or how) purchase "wolf urine" I'm not kidding or making it up, absurd as it sounds. You put it around your yard in small doses all around the perimmiter. It will of course stink for a while butthe smell will go away to your nose, but not the rabbits. The smell of wolves will keep away the rabbits.

Weird sounding I know.


----------



## T-Bone

Ok I'm not crazy, I did some googling just now and found this site for deer repellant. I'm sure it will work for rabbits too. Maybe you could contact them and ask if it will work?

http://www.johnsonnursery.com/Deer Control.htm


----------



## Piscesgirl

It might be worth a try with the repellents -- I'll think about it. With the wolf repellent, though, I wonder if that would be much different than just simply my dogs? Seems the rabbits don't mind the dog urine smell, lol!


----------



## jeff63851

lol...Why don't you catch the rabbits and sell them for $5 at the Easter egg hunt at your local park?

Anyways, good luck!


----------



## Scoutmaster Steve

blood meal I think will scare them off. It can be found in garden shops. My Mom used to spread a line of it around her veggie garden. Has to be redone after a rain though.

PS it is a powder


----------



## T-Bone

Not really sure how affective it would be. I would think that the wolf being a natural predator of the rabbit its smell would be more recognisable. The dogs being simmiler but not really the same, to the nose of a rabbit. The rabbits by now probably know that dogs arent really much of a threat. Then again I really don't know. Merely a suggestion can't say weather it would actually work or not. I just know that it works well for orchardists, who have deer nibbling on their trees. They have no options as shooting a deer not in season, is illegal.


----------



## John N.

HeyPK said:


> When we were kids, Tommy and I were walking along a dirt road and Tommy casually lobbed a stone at a rabbit, not expecting at all to hit it, but he did, and it died on the spot. Rather embarrassing, actually. I had a friend who was walking along in Iowa City one day swinging his furled umbrella, and he was feeling jaunty, and he did an elaborate sword-like flourish---en guarde!---at a squirrel on a tree trunk. To his total amazement he skewered the stupid squirrel which failed to move. This, with plenty of witnesses---elderly ladies in their front yards, who started screaming at him. What do you do with a squirrel writhing on the end of your umbrella and old ladies massing for an attack? My friend said he put the dying squirrel in his briefcase and walked on as though he did this sort of thing every day.


Sick...but oh so funny (especially that last line).


----------



## JanS

You can get several different predator scents at any hunting supply place too. I'm almost positive they smell way different to the rabbits and other prey animals than dog urine does. They sell fox, coyote, wolf and a few others.
We have the real wolves out here and our poor dog can't reach high enough to cover their markings. LOL!


----------



## Piscesgirl

> We have the real wolves out here and our poor dog can't reach high enough to cover their markings. LOL!


LOL! Poor puppy!


----------

